# NVMS or NFN



## TNS Inspections (Dec 4, 2015)

Anyone have any comments about National Field Network or National Vendor Management Services?


----------



## MrOilyNails (Mar 10, 2015)

*Nvms*

Stay away, unless you want to work and not get paid.
I've heard good things about NFN, but have never worked for them.
NVMS will be gone in 6 months, IMHO.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I use NVMS for fill in work. The pay isn't great, or even good. It's ok. My guys like it for the simple face that it's work for them. The pay time frame is horrible. Net 60. The worst I have seen. But, like I said, I use it for filler work. The office staff bids a lot of work before going out because the pay is really low - $10 for an interior/exterior QA inspection. Not really worth it if it is going to be your main source of income. Never had a short/no pay job yet.

Just my O


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

TNS Inspections said:


> Anyone have any comments about National Field Network or National Vendor Management Services?


I worked for NFN for 2 years, as the team lead for their field tech support department for 1 and a half. To be completely honest, you will most likely get work, but there have been major pay issues in the past, some invoices not being paid a year after completion... On the other hand, I'm sure that most of the staff that is still there is quite helpful and willing to work with you. I am slightly biased, as NFN is the first company I worked for in this industry, and I owe my experience to them, even if some of that experience was misleading. Hope that helps!


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

NickT said:


> I worked for NFN for 2 years, as the team lead for their field tech support department for 1 and a half. To be completely honest, you will most likely get work, but there have been major pay issues in the past, some invoices not being paid a year after completion... On the other hand, I'm sure that most of the staff that is still there is quite helpful and willing to work with you. I am slightly biased, as NFN is the first company I worked for in this industry, and I owe my experience to them, even if some of that experience was misleading. Hope that helps!


IMHO the only thing good about NFN left when you did nick, everything went to S#*T after that. OP please PM me for details, I have trouble openly bashing companies no mater how bad they suck:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

I worked for NFN for over 1 yr. Very difficult to collect payments. I finally asked them to stop sending orders. They continually charged back late charges on larger work orders.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's true what All Island Handy says about you Nick! NFN was the best experience we had in the business because of Nick and a couple of folks in accounting. We moved on from them, and the preservation industry in 2014. We are grateful for the work we received from Nick and others. However, our seven years in the industry were the toughest on us emotionally and physically. Whoever you are, if you are new to this industry, read everything you can here at this forum. There is some crankiness in much of the commentary for a reason. It's a difficult business with many unscrupulous companies and practices. Proceed with caution.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just to fill in a little information on NVMS. They are a low volume, mainly inspection based outfit out of Virginia. The rates for preservation/REO are bottom tier. Never had much issue with the reps over the phone but based on my experience, they don't even qualify for filler work.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nvms probably will have more work in va now as I am no longer doing work for them. On average I was doing 20 inspections a week for them that includes merchant inspections. But I found another place that pays better so i left them and Assero alone!!!


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

Presently work for NFN and I am having payment issues presently. I've worked directly for them for a little over a year and it has always been very consistent until about the let 3 months. I think they have sent one payment in the last 3 months actually. I'm about to the end of my rope with them. Any advice how to get what they owe me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*A well written demand letter will get you your money*



WestTn said:


> Presently work for NFN and I am having payment issues presently. I've worked directly for them for a little over a year and it has always been very consistent until about the let 3 months. I think they have sent one payment in the last 3 months actually. I'm about to the end of my rope with them. Any advice how to get what they owe me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but you will never work for them again. Of course, you can't run a business with clients that pay when they feel like it anyway.


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

*nvms*

I'm a little late to the party but I'll add my 2 cents.

I've been a vendor for nvms since mid 2014. They were giving me a decent amount of work orders and along with other companies I contracted for worked out O.K.

They have always paid albeit net 60. Which really comes out the net 70 in real life.

Around December of 2015 I received an email that they wanted aspen grove background checks. I ignored it because:

1) They don't pay enough for me to pay for that and, 

2) Why would I pay for my own background check when I know my own background?!

If their interested, they can pay for it.

I've recieved another email requesting it again but I ignored it...Again.

Here is how the aspen grove scam works:

aspen grove says to the company (nvms, and others) "You require your vendors to pay roughly $100 to run a check and we'll give you XX% of the take."

Both make money from you, the vendor.

Bernie Madoff would probably be proud and give his seal-of-approval.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> I'm a little late to the party but I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> I've been a vendor for nvms since mid 2014. They were giving me a decent amount of work orders and along with other companies I contracted for worked out O.K.
> 
> ...


Yes the Hundred dollar scam split two ways is making them filthy rich. They will be hundredaires in no time.


----------

